# Animal Wars: Honey Badger vs Bitbull



## Joakim3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Who wins..... the badger or the dog?


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2010)

American Pittbull terrier

or

Staffordshire bull terrier

My money is on the American Pittbull terrier. 

The Honey badger has six millimeter rubbery skin, which means that it can take a lot of punishment. As a member of the Mustelids family it has incredible bite force. When facing an opponent it clings to them. Honey badgers also excrete a gland to discourage opponents. 

APBT on the other had incredible stamina and can fight for hours. You have heard how wolves have insane stamina. An american pittbull terrier has even more stamina. An American pittbull terrier will continue fighting even after its legs are broken. They have a jacked up testosterone system and maybe the greatest fighting dogs of our time.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 12, 2010)

I dunno I am going for the hone badger mainly due to his high pain supresion, insanity.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 12, 2010)

Pitbull Terriers are some of the only dogs bred purely to kill. They're powerful, vicious, and as Grimm said, hopped up on testosterone. There's no way a wild animal of a similar or smaller size, even one as resilient as the honey badger, is going to survive.

I've had a bad experience with one of those dogs, however, so I might be a bit biased.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

The bitbull wins.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 12, 2010)

Honey Badger has the edge due to biological advantage. Like the Pitbull is just going to ignore the gland excretion that even wild bloodlusted animals stay away from it.

If anything this is a no contest since real life stupid things like this happen all the time.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c81bcjyfn6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 12, 2010)

Explain, the thickness of the hide of the badgear is greater, they are even lower ground than any other dog, their claws are even more powerful and are pretty much always bloodlust, when fighting animals similar to a lion or dogs they normally rake the other animal to dead, in case on males honey badgear normally tear the balls of the oponents lead them to bloodlost.

If al that fails they aim their claws to the nose or the eyes.

the PSI of a american pitbull is of 320 psi while wolverine is around 3x that been close to the honey badger.

So no.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 12, 2010)

I reckon the pitbull will win due to strength advantage, but maybe die of horrible wounds afterward. Whoever wins, it ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2010)

The American Pittbull Terrier is by fat the most gamest of the game dogs. It can defeat larger dogs than itself due to to its incredible courage, its superior stamina and unwillingness to let go after taking a bite. It by far the most athletic of the canids and will not backdown, and a little bad smell will hardly slow it down.

Terrier breeds were used in the old badger baiting days to fight badgers for entertainment.

The American Pitbull Terrier is the perfect combination of the bulldog's athleticism and the terriers willingness to fight on despite injury to the body.

It may not be able penetrate the badger's skin, but it can grab hold of it and shake it around until its broken

[YOUTUBE]hBFIozOe4AM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Respite (Aug 12, 2010)

Id think they'd Both end up killing each other.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> The American Pittbull Terrier is by fat the most gamest of the game dogs. It can defeat larger dogs than itself due to to its incredible courage, its superior stamina and unwillingness to let go after taking a bite. It by far the most athletic of the canids and will not backdown, and a little bad smell will hardly slow it down.
> 
> Terrier breeds were used in the old badger baiting days to fight badgers for entertainment.
> 
> ...



You know the english badger is inferior to the honey? and that there where normally 2 dogs per badger and that the badger was injury before hand so it didnt kill the dogs?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn I'm looking up the honey badger and it just makes these lions look like cowards.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVy6ixHZ_m8[/YOUTUBE]

IDK they might just end up killing each other.


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> You know the english badger is inferior to the honey? and that there where normally 2 dogs per badger and that the badger was injury before hand so it didnt kill the dogs?



Yes, and I also know that it was mostly terrier breeds and daschunds that were used for those badger baiting. Many times the badger had its tail nailed down to prevent it from escaping. Maiming the badger these days is mostly due to the fact that underground dog owners don't want to take their dogs to the vet after the fight.

Here is an old photo of a staffordshire pit bull taking a badger.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd go with a tie. I know pitbulls are fucking crazy, but the badger takes on animals like lions like it's nothing.


----------



## Xelloss (Aug 12, 2010)

Both the badger and the pitbull are mean to attack taller oponnets the badger has 2 main advantages, they lach to their opponents bodies and their claws.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 12, 2010)

these guys are a bit nastier then your average badger it seems and i would give it odds on the pit

they're slightly larger cousins can tear moose apart and your average badger gives hunting dogs hell

but pits are also pretty damn dangerous i call coin toss


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2010)

One other thing about Badger baiting and badger hunting is that often they would face the badger in a den. If not than the baiters would make an artificial den for the dog to attack it in. The daschund was the primary dog used for baiting and hunting badgers as well as terriers, due to their smaller size.

On the open terrain, Badgers can get harrassed. An American pitbull is one of the most agile and athletic of dogs.


----------

